# Pics of Florida Herf



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

*Links to shots of the Florida Herf*

Bruce5
Bruce5 and Nely 
Fredster
Fredster and his new jar 
Heartpumper and Rum 
KingMeatyhand
Nely
The Group
Another of the group 
Cigar Roller at shop in Ybor 
Another shot of Cigar Roller


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, its always fun to put names to faces. Where are you?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man Herfs are fun,thanks for the pics Gary...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

galaga said:


> Thanks for the pics, its always fun to put names to faces. Where are you?


On the safe side of the camera!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Great Pictures Radar

Funny how you picture people differently than they actually are.

Where is your picture? ya know it's hard picturing you as an ape with his hands over his eyes


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I got a pic or two of Radar. 
I will upload Monday from work.
.
I need to add it was a blast. 
Great bunch, great cigars. 
Another wonderful experience all due to CS.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Should be more pics coming.. I know there were a few cameras there.

I had a really good time, all of these guys were great.. they even pretended to like my paltry offerings :r 

I did feel weird sitting at a table with a gorilla, a screaming baboon, Cartman, Clint Eastwood and Ronald McDonald.. or maybe that was the mojito and cabernet.. hmmm.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> I got a pic or two of Radar.
> I will upload Monday from work.


I doubt if the camera is still working! :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Man Herfs are fun,thanks for the pics Gary...


It was fun, we all seemed to need a break from our schedules. The personalities all mixed well. I'm looking forward to the next one. You should see Fredster ID ISOM's on sight. You just hold one up and he tells you what you're about to smoke!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Marc, in the pic of Nely and me.....
That is the Punch Marg I am smoking.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> Marc, in the pic of Nely and me.....
> That is the Punch Marg I am smoking.


Check out the guy at the bar behind you in the first pic trying to get laid!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

radar said:


> Check out the guy at the bar behind you in the first pic trying to get laid!


.
Check out her underwear sticking out. 
Love the guy on TV in the pic "another of the group"
.
Oh and lets not keep it from the group any longer....Gary is the one rolling the cigars....


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

radar said:


> Check out the guy at the bar behind you in the first pic trying to get laid!


I think he was bashing her head into the bar.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Check out her underwear sticking out.
> Love the guy on TV in "another pic of the group"
> .
> Oh and lets not keep it from the group any longer....Gary is the one rolling the cigars....


Yup it's me, I hit the wall hard!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

miketafc said:


> Great Pictures Radar
> 
> Funny how you picture people differently than they actually are.
> 
> Where is your picture? ya know it's hard picturing you as an ape with his hands over his eyes


That's one of the great things about today, there's faces and voices to go with the posts. After meeting these guys, I'll have an idea of the personality and sense of humor as well.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

KingMeatyHand said:


> I did feel weird sitting at a table with a gorilla, a screaming baboon, Cartman, Clint Eastwood and Ronald McDonald.. or maybe that was the mojito and cabernet.. hmmm.


Like the cigar smoking robot didn't make us nervous!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics....I found myself sort of being hypnotized by Nely's shirt...I swear the lines were moving


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lol, i'm checkin out what everyone is drinkin' and you said there was a girl with here undies showin??? 
looks like nely had a guinness, someone else had some cappuccino as well... i haven't had a cigar and capuccino in a looong time, nice pairing with most cigars.

hey, isn't that the same shirts that fredster and bruce wear in ALL their photos on here. do you guys change clothes?

KMH looks like he could've been the singer of smashing pumpkins.

and if i ever get to meet you all, ask me to give you a class on "shot composition". look at all that headroom!? just teasing, excellent photos of a great time.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> hey, isn't that the same shirts that fredster and bruce wear in ALL their photos on here. do you guys change clothes?
> 
> and if i ever get to meet you all, ask me to give you a class on "shot composition". look at all that headroom!? just teasing, excellent photos of a great time.


.
Nice Try


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Great looking group, looked like fun. Thanks for the pics......


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

It was fun meeting other gorillas. My brother in law thought it would be geeky, but he had a great time listening to some pretty intense discussions on the finer points of cigars, drinking Columbian beer and smokin up a storm.

Radar, Bruce5, generously shared sticks with Greg even though he had none to trade. King Meaty Hand knows way too much about computers and Internet. Nely gifted me with a bottle of Havana Club rum he picked up in Cuba. Don't bother with a Cuban cigar encyclopedia to answer questions- Fredster knows every brand and ring guage ever made.

We met as guys who communicate a common interest over the Internet. We shared personal experiences, argued about cigars and booze, and went home as friends.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

radar said:


> Check out the guy at the bar behind you in the first pic trying to get laid!


HA HA!! I saw that too Gary. :r MAO!! Great pics, looks like you guys had a great time, I bet you all can't wait to do it again either!

Hey Gary, who's the guy next to Heartpumper with the brownish colored shirt (hard to tell for sure) and the kaki pants? His Brother-in-law?

Ok I have to ask. Where are all the wives????



> *Heartpumper* We met as guys who communicate a common interest over the Internet. We shared personal experiences, argued about cigars and booze, and went home as friends.


it's just plain AWESOME isn't it?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Hey Gary, who's the guy next to Heartpumper with the brownish colored shirt (hard to tell for sure) and the kaki pants? His Brother-in-law?


Yes, Greg, Heartpumers Brother-In-Law. Nice guy down from Ohio. Sorry, should have mentioned that.



Ms. FloydP said:


> Ok I have to ask. Where are all the wives????


Living in my houses!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

wifes were at home  Here are more pics:


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

and more:


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's radar just about to wack heartpumper in the head


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

It was a great experience to meet these guys. Very knowledgeable and very generous. These guys are true aficionados! It was well worth the drive. I'm looking forward to our next herf!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like a good time was had by all!

Great pics, guys. Thanks for sharing them.


Scott"can'twaitforthenextVAone"M


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Just how does he smoke the cigar backwards without burning his mouth? 
.
Looks like a smoke cloud with eyes.
.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

In Nely's 7th image, it looks like radar's just about to go postal on me while I smoke, blissfully unaware. It also looks like Bruce5 was about to jump the cameraman.

Cigar Bar Fight! :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

KingMeatyHand said:


> In Nely's 7th image, it looks like radar's just about to go postal on me while I smoke, blissfully unaware. It also looks like Bruce5 was about to jump the cameraman.
> 
> Cigar Bar Fight! :r


That was about the time you brought out the Acid Nasty's. I was pissed and Bruce was depressed.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

:r Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!
Greg is hysterically funny. He's smoking one of the sticks that the roller at the Columbia Restaurant made. Very loose cigar construction, big hunk out of the center, not very um, tasty.

Interesting guy. Humble career in furniture, yet put two kids through Cornell, Harvard, and Case Western Law School.

When we got home we smoked another cigar, accompanied by a Rusty Nail.
Greg nubbed each cigar. I mean, half an inch remained. 



Bruce5 said:


> Just how does he smoke the cigar backwards without burning his mouth?
> .
> Looks like a smoke cloud with eyes.
> .


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

This was a great time. 
I am not sure how many of you smoked some of the cigars we traded... but,
I smoked an 01 SLR PC that Radar gave me. 
It was a 9.5,
Full-bodied, aged to perfection. 
Just what the Dr ordered (although Mo had nothing to do with this)
.
Thanks Gary.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm saving some of the smokes for the next weekend. I came home a little late on sat, then had to work on the house sunday. That punch punch is calling my name darn it!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Heartpumper said:


> :r Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!
> Greg is hysterically funny. He's smoking one of the sticks that the roller at the Columbia Restaurant made. Very loose cigar construction, big hunk out of the center, not very um, tasty.
> 
> Interesting guy. Humble career in furniture, yet put two kids through Cornell, Harvard, and Case Western Law School.
> ...


Let's get him on here and shove him down the slope! He's a nice guy, he'd fit right in.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, I just found this thread & saw the pics. What a great time by everyone!

Only wish I could have been there, but maybe next time.

Bruce, I'm looking forward to seeing you at the SoCal herf VI (shameless plug here).


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

MoTheMan said:


> Man, I just found this thread & saw the pics. What a great time by everyone!
> 
> Only wish I could have been there, but maybe next time.
> 
> Bruce, I'm looking forward to seeing you at the SoCal herf VI (shameless plug here).


You have an open invitation to any herf we get going down here.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Pics. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just noticed that joe looks an aweful lot like the ex-NFL coach, jimmy johnson!!


----------

